# How long is typical love making for you



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm sure many aspects of sex have been covered here. There is a current thread about how often sex is desired, but I have another question: How long does your typical sex encounter usually last? Is there a lot of foreplay, or just play in general, or do you like to get down to business fairly quickly?

I was always a little amazed that my x didn't desire a lot of foreplay or play in general; she was a "get down to business" and go for the orgasm woman. Being a guy, it may sound unusual, but i could have stood fore more play. Not because I needed it; I'm sure I was ready to go when the wind blew, but because I enjoyed it. 

With everyone's busy schedule these days, I also know there is an element of not having time, stress, and being tired. If someone's typical sex session is 2 hours, they might be less likely to have frequent sex than if it's 20 minutes simply due to time constraints. That's what I've been told by a few people anyway. 

So, what is typical for you? 10 minutes? 30 minutes? hours?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

20-40 minutes


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

I always question the point of threads like these, you know the ones that seek answers via a poll so they can somehow compare it with their own situation and find it to be useful in some obscure way.

One person might screw for 2 hours, another might be done in 5 minutes. Generally men want it faster and women want it to last longer.

But the only one that matters is the one with whom you share your bed.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

This might sound bad but it's the truth. For me, 10-15mins of actual intercourse is good. The longer it goes on there is an increase likelyhood that I will get distracted, or something will happen that I loose my desire and when that happens I dry up and it becomes painful and not good at all. This switching positions a ton is not for me. Maybe 2-3 changes in position is good. As far as foreplay... Or anything leading up to sex, there is no rush to the sack for me. I love kissing and touching and building the desire like most women we wish this lasted longer. As far as oral sex... I would say the same as intercourse, 10 mins. Oral sex is like a tease. It's great when used to build up to an orgasm, but when I'm about to orgasm and I have to prevent that so I can have inter course after that sucks for me. So oral sex can't be too long either. 
Btw this is speaker from a women who can only have one orgasm, and who is extremely sensitive to touch even painful to touch after I do orgasm.


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

katiecrna said:


> This might sound bad but it's the truth. For me, 10-15mins of actual intercourse is good.


Why is 15 minutes bad?

Seems like plenty to me. Get it done and get back to posting.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Anywhere between 5 to 45 mins. Sometimes, I love a hot 5 minutes quickie. It's full of lust and amazing. I love when we are so besides our selves and cant stop laughing as we rush thru it. Those are the times I remember the most. Especially those years when the kids were young.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

90-120 minutes.

My sex life seems better if I report the time in minutes ...5400-7200 seconds :O


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

15 - 90 minutes. We used to do quickies (< 5 min) years ago but that seems to be a thing of the past.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

caruso said:


> I always question the point of threads like these, you know the ones that seek answers via a poll so they can somehow compare it with their own situation and find it to be useful in some obscure way.
> 
> One person might screw for 2 hours, another might be done in 5 minutes. Generally men want it faster and women want it to last longer.
> 
> But the only one that matters is the one with whom you share your bed.


That's the great thing about forums, especially one this large. There is so much variety that if we believe a thread to be pointless, we don't have to participate.


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

southbound said:


> That's the great thing about forums, especially one this large. There is so much variety that if we believe a thread to be pointless, we don't have to participate.


Wait, what?

Are you saying participation is optional?


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

1 1/2 to 2 hours..... a lot of foreplay (including oral) and a lot of PIV, and a few favorite positions ....and it's every night. From approximately 10-12. 

My favorite time of day.... and H's too (he says).


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

caruso said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Are you saying participation is optional?


That may seem obvious, but I noticed that you have only been a member since September, so I just wanted to make sure you knew that participation in threads was optional. I didn't want you to feel like you had to waste your time participating in pointless threads.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Normally 32.69 minutes. We usually miss the intro to the next House Hunters, and then it's really hard to follow.


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

southbound said:


> That may seem obvious, but I noticed that you have only been a member since September, so I just wanted to make sure you knew that participation in threads was optional. I didn't want you to feel like you had to waste your time participating in pointless threads.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Most of the time, it's about 10 to 15 minutes, but we do it a few times in one day, depending on his work schedule (he's a police officer).  He comes to my place after work, I open the door, he kisses me, lifts me up, and its like...ummmm lol There are a lot of sessions like this, but then we have moments where we'll be laying in bed talking or watching a movie, and it will be intimate, slower, and goes about 45 minutes. I very much like both kinds.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

SunnyT said:


> 1 1/2 to 2 hours..... a lot of foreplay (including oral) and a lot of PIV, and a few favorite positions ....and it's every night. From approximately 10-12.
> 
> My favorite time of day.... and H's too (he says).





*Deidre* said:


> Most of the time, it's about 10 to 15 minutes, but we do it a few times in one day, depending on his work schedule (he's a police officer).  He comes to my place after work, I open the door, he kisses me, lifts me up, and its like...ummmm lol There are a lot of sessions like this, but then we have moments where we'll be laying in bed talking or watching a movie, and it will be intimate, slower, and goes about 45 minutes. I very much like both kinds.


You have sex every day??? I'm so jealous!! You lucky ladies - don't you dare ever complain, lol!


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

frusdil said:


> You have sex every day??? I'm so jealous!! You lucky ladies - don't you dare ever complain, lol!


lol! It can be a bit overwhelming at times, but no complaints. 0

I've read stories on here where couples seemed to have a very active sex life before they got married, and then it seemed to disappear. Hoping this doesn't happen ever.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

frusdil said:


> You have sex every day??? I'm so jealous!! You lucky ladies - don't you dare ever complain, lol!



Going on 11 years now. NOT complaining! I tell him, if we get to a point where one of us "can't".... my God we had THIS.


----------



## AlphaMale74 (Oct 15, 2014)

20-30 minutes on average. Sometimes I'll give her a good full-body massage that lasts about 30 minutes then it's on to business. At the end of the day, she's usually pretty tired and drawing it out longer will just make her so relaxed she'll fall asleep.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Whenever I'm sexually active, my signature preference has always been somewhere between 1 to 1-1/2 hours!

Now that's normally either nighttime "go to bed" or afternoon naptime sex, taking all the time in the world with lengthy mutual accoutremental foreplay, lascivious oral, followed up by the main entree, changing positions 2 or 3 times before popping the cork! Then it's on to warm naked cuddling, and whispering "sweet nothings," which is downright comforting on a bitter cold night! 

But let's just say that I have never really been an ardent fan of quickie, "wham, bam, thank you ma'am" sex!

Pretty good for a dirty ol' man!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

If you count foreplay, it'd several hours. If you just count PIV, between 45 to 90 minutes usually. 

Usually, she taps out. Or just passes out from an orgasm. 

It's rare that I am truly done first. That's not to say that I am left unsatisfied. I just have a lot of energy...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

No idea, it would be a guess to say the average was about 20 mins. Pretty much still doing it daily but long sessions are more likely to be on the weekend.

Do people time themselves or something?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

MrsHolland said:


> Do people time themselves or something?


Ha, no, that was one of my wife's earliest boundaries.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Here is how it is with us.. if we have waited too long.. (Back in the day.. not as much sex so when we got to it.. I was ON FIRE.. and it hardly lasted at all).. with some foreplay.. the O came literally with just a few pumps ....and it was Over.... (we should have been having more sex)









When my drive was Sky high.. I literally needed 0 foreplay.. I just wanted him to jump me.. at that point I had to give HIM the foreplay so I could jump him ! Sometimes this took longer than I would like , due to wearing him out.. sometimes he needed a boost, thank God for that little blue pill !

Now that our drives are about equal... we both need some foreplay ... once we're ready to connect.. it generally lasts from 6- 10 minutes... Counting foreplay.. I'd say 20 minutes would be our average from start to finish...



> *caruso said*: I always question the point of threads like these, you know the ones that seek answers via a poll so they can somehow compare it with their own situation and find it to be useful in some obscure way.
> 
> One person might screw for 2 hours, another might be done in 5 minutes. Generally men want it faster and women want it to last longer.
> 
> But the only one that matters is the one with whom you share your bed.


 one of the wonderful things about forums is.. you can ask literally ANYTHING ... and get to hear a variety of views on it.. it's interesting [email protected]#.. that's all.. Obviously we all well know it only matters what our significant other feels / their take on it... we're making a life with them.. 

Before I came to this forum, I had no idea that some women struggle to orgasm, some never have...this was shocking to me....(Obviously I haven't read all that much about sex)...then to learn that the majority "O" mostly through Oral (Cunnilingus) over PIV.. again.. without hearing others experiences.. I would have never known this. My experience was very different...


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It varies, but mostly in the 30-60 minute range - which is usually what works well for us both on a daily basis. There are the occasional 5-15 minute quickies, or the multi-hour, multi-round marathons.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

If alone, I can get things done in under 2 minutes :grin2:

Normally (foreplay, oral, intercourse,toys, etc...) I would say between 30-60 minutes.


----------



## Buffon06 (Aug 14, 2016)

I would say on average, "from click to clunk", including foreplay, it lasts about 30 minutes.

My understanding is that unless the woman takes a really long time to have an orgasm, most women prefer that sex not take too long, as things can dry out and it can become painful. Then there are the one and done women, and those that have extreme clitoral sensitivity after orgasm.

I'm lucky in that my wife is capable of multiples and if she wants to keep going after the first couple, she is more than capable of doing so. 30 minutes is generally enough time to get both of us warmed up, and for both of us to get off (her 2-3 times, and me once or perhaps twice on a good day).


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

never have done a 'quickie' with any of my partners. don't know what it is.

wouldn't really want to, because the making out and everything else leading up to, and the afterwards cuddling is just too good.

average..........45 min.


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

About 1-1.5 hours. My husband loves to take his time and build up to a great finish.


----------



## Joey2k (Oct 3, 2014)

5-10 minutes from start to finish on a good day :frown2:


----------



## happy2gether (Dec 6, 2015)

well it depends on if you consider sexting a part of foreplay. if so ours usually starts about 730 AM and we finish around 11pm. We are always horny, and keep each other going all day every day. 

now if you are talking about only foreplay done once we get in the bedroom on average I would say the whole thing usually lasts about 30-45 minutes. it can be quicker, depends on how long it takes her to cum. I always make sure she gets off before penetration because honestly I never know if I will last 2 minutes or 20. Sometimes I never get off, which is why I'm getting my doc to take me off some of my meds so I get some normalcy. 

that being said, our "love making" sessions are probably 3x a week. the rest are hardcore sessions and can take anywhere from 1-2 hours easily. she loves to be tied down and teased, so we tend to stretch those out.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

OMG, I read this thread and think to myself that if you could separate a husband and wife, THEN ask them how long love making lasts, that you would probably get two different answers.

When does sex start and when does it end? I imagine most men would measure from the initial moment of penetration until ejaculation. Meanwhile a woman might start the timer at the start of foreplay and stop it at the end of the post sex snuggle. 

Husband = 10 minutes
Wife = 1 hour


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

1-1.5 hours where I count getting into bed naked, and leaving bed. I don't draw any particular lines at any particular actions.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

20-30 mins. Plenty long for me. I love it when we both come in under 10 minutes. If she's really moaning and turning me on, I have to really concentrate to last over 10 mins.

If we want to last 30+ mins plus, she usually gets me off a hour prior and I can all night on the second round.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

We have teenage daughters living with us. There won't be any hour long sessions around this place! 

It varies, but probably 30-45 minutes total, maybe 10-15 minutes of actual PIV intercourse. If we are alone, which is rare, it may go on for over an hour.


----------



## NoIinThreesome (Nov 6, 2007)

About 10 hours.

Nine hours and 56 minutes of me begging and 4 minutes of sex.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

10-20 minutes


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Different depending on time restrictions, mood, etc.

Usually about 5-10 minutes of foreplay, 5-10 minutes of oral until she O"s at least once, I never have climaxed from oral, then anywhere from 5-45 minutes of intercourse.

I would love to try and see if she could endure me going as many times in a row as I can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tiggy! (Sep 9, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> Different depending on time restrictions, mood, etc.
> 
> Usually about 5-10 minutes of foreplay, 5-10 minutes of oral until she O"s at least once, I never have climaxed from oral, then anywhere from 5-45 minutes of intercourse.
> 
> ...


I've done that before, it ended putting me out of service a couple of days.


----------



## Tiggy! (Sep 9, 2016)

I think average is about 50 minutes.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

5-20 minutes. Easy to gauge time with my responsive desire wife, as it's either all or nothing, and there's a definitive start point!

I wish it were in the ~hour long range, though, that's more my style. Lots of build up, etc. Wife's not into that, and she's a quick-shooter. So we pretty much limit it to one O from foreplay/oral and one O from PIV. The days of 4, 5, 6 O's per session are more or less over (her choice, it's too much). She much prefers a PIV O over anything else, so the more of them she has from other methods prior to PIV, the less intense that one is.

On the odd occasion, I will stay down there and she'll have 2 or 3 as foreplay, somewhat against her wishes. This makes her PIV O less intense, but it's still there. This is more for my benefit than hers, though. And every now and again, after her PIV O, I'll use my manhood on her clit (like PIV, but outside). This will usually send her over the edge and make her squirt.

Believe me, this isn't a brag. She's just blessed with the ability to get off quickly and her refractory period is ~1 minute. Nobody else before me figured any of this out, including herself. According to her, nobody spent a whole lot of time down there before me.

We had dated for a few years when we were teenagers, then took a decade and a half 'break'. She wasn't like this back then, so I asked her when she figured out she was multi-O capable. She said "with you, a couple of years ago!" I found it hard to believe, but she said nobody ever spent that kind of time on her. It was always textbook - just like she and I when we were young, and didn't know any better.


----------



## concernstep (Jan 27, 2015)

For me I like it 45 min and more. A lot of foreplay is great, get you going. H well 10 mins and done. No foreplay unless I am doing him. Never met a man like him. I got to feel the heat.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

5 minutes or less if I'm the only involved party. That includes disposing of the towel in the laundry basket.


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

*sigh*


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

My ex didn't enjoy sex as much as she got older. She was too busy to think about (according to her) so anytime we did have sex it was relatively quick. If I lasted to long trying to get her off she would just tell me to finish. My sex life was very unsatisfying. I really enjoyed when we first met and she would get off 5 or 6 times. There is nothing like pleasing your partner,


----------



## Sinner (Oct 23, 2016)

Being together for nearly 30 years, we've probably had it last anywhere from 10-90 minutes, maybe sometimes more, maybe sometimes less. Probably in the last 5-8 years, however, I noticed we were always right around 30 minutes. I always found it amusing. It didn't matter how slow or fast we went, how many different positions or toys, or how many o's were had, from start to finish (clothes coming off to clothes being put back on) it was more often than not 30 minutes.

It was one of those things I just happened to wonder about so I would note the time on the bedroom clock when we'd start and then try to remember to look when we'd finished. After a ton of times in the 30 min range, I had to laugh.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

When I was with my wife, 10-15 minutes. I usually held out til she got off, then flipped her over and finished. 

By myself, well, from 5 minutes to 3 hours. Sometimes you just can't find anything good...


----------

